# Looking for a good Lawyer in Abu Dhabi



## Transporter (May 30, 2009)

Hello,
Friend of mine, resident working in Dubai on a manager visa has had some trouble and unfortunately been blacklisted from Abu Dhabi. He's an Indian resident otherwise, on a manager visa. Anyone know how I can find him a very good Lawyer to help me, money no issue, but some form of effort must be made. Had a previous lawyer, taken money, but completely useless. 
If anyone can help, would be great help. He's currently in an AD jail.
Raj


----------



## tonettesky (Jul 3, 2009)

Transporter said:


> Hello,
> Friend of mine, resident working in Dubai on a manager visa has had some trouble and unfortunately been blacklisted from Abu Dhabi. He's an Indian resident otherwise, on a manager visa. Anyone know how I can find him a very good Lawyer to help me, money no issue, but some form of effort must be made. Had a previous lawyer, taken money, but completely useless.
> If anyone can help, would be great help. He's currently in an AD jail.
> Raj


why was your friend blacklisted from Abu Dhabi? if he was just blacklisted, all it would take is for him to present a ticket back to home country, and he can get out of jail and directly to the airport. but if he has a pending case in Abu Dhabi, then it is not a simple case of being blacklisted, but the case has to be settled and resolved. in which case, you need to find an arabic lawyer who can help him. you can actually search on the internet, or, go to the Indian association in Sharjah to seek for legal assistance. your friend's first action should have been to contact this agency in Sharjah or your country's embassy as they would be able to refer him to a lawyer if he has a pending case. if he is simply blacklisted, you can buy him a ticket and he can get out of the country - but he will not be allowed to come back.


----------



## Transporter (May 30, 2009)

tonettesky said:


> why was your friend blacklisted from Abu Dhabi? if he was just blacklisted, all it would take is for him to present a ticket back to home country, and he can get out of jail and directly to the airport. but if he has a pending case in Abu Dhabi, then it is not a simple case of being blacklisted, but the case has to be settled and resolved. in which case, you need to find an arabic lawyer who can help him. you can actually search on the internet, or, go to the Indian association in Sharjah to seek for legal assistance. your friend's first action should have been to contact this agency in Sharjah or your country's embassy as they would be able to refer him to a lawyer if he has a pending case. if he is simply blacklisted, you can buy him a ticket and he can get out of the country - but he will not be allowed to come back.


hi, thanks for your info, however the Indian Embassy have been useless.
He has been blacklisted from a case that finished a while back. I assume it must have come up again in "damaan court"? However, he could go back home, but thats not what we're hoping for. We were hoping to try and get a case going for him and somehow get him out back working again. He can't go home, he has nothing there, so would be a real shame for him. 
So if anything, got to try and get him out.Any ideas?


----------



## linda01 (Dec 11, 2009)

*find lawyer*

He has been blacklisted from a case that finished a while back. I assume it must have come up again in "damaan court"? However, he could go back home, but thats not what we're hoping for. We were hoping to try and get a case going for him and somehow get him out back working again. He can't go home, he has nothing there, so would be a real shame for him.
============================================
linda


----------



## linda01 (Dec 11, 2009)

*find lawyer*

If your legal problem is complex or involves lots of money, you might not want to attempt to handle the entire matter without a lawyer. After all, lawyers do more than dispense legal information. They offer strategic advice and apply sophisticated technical skills to legal problems. Ideally, you'll be able to find a lawyer who's willing to serve as your legal "coach" to help you educate yourself to the maximum extent possible and to take over as your formal legal counsel only if necessary.


----------



## linda01 (Dec 11, 2009)

*find lawyer*

A better approach is to talk to people in your community who have experienced the same problem you face -- for example, if you have a claim of sexual harassment, talk to a women's group. Ask them who their lawyers were and what they think of them. If you talk to half a dozen people who have had a similar legal problem, chances are you'll come away with several good leads.


----------



## linda01 (Dec 11, 2009)

*find lawyer*

Lawyer referral services are another source of information. There is a wide variation in the quality of lawyer referral services, however, even though they are required to be approved by the state bar association. Some lawyer referral services carefully screen attorneys and list only those attorneys with particular qualifications and a certain amount of past experience, while other services will list any attorney in good standing with the state bar who maintains liability insurance. Before you choose a lawyer referral service, ask what its qualifications are for including an attorney and how carefully lawyers are screened


----------

